
New Connection Discovered Between Primordial Organisms and Complex Life - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/evolutionary-insight-new-connection-discovered-between-primordial-organisms-and-complex-life/
======
bookofjoe
>The proteasome controls ESCRT-III–mediated cell division in an archaeon

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/eaaz2532](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/eaaz2532)

